# Please identify this brush..



## anotherwhiteline (4 mo ago)

Hi
Does anyone know the make (and model?) of the wide flat brush used by Callum Innes in his watercolour works. I can’t tell if it’s an artists’ brush or the kind of thing you’d find in a hardware store? See in link. Thanks


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. It is very hard to identify tools that artists use. Some could be quite expensive while others quite cheap - whatever provides the best finish in the end product is what matters. I have some Golden Taklon flats made by *Royal & Langnickel* that look pretty close. They are about 5mm thick and are synthetic. For the price, it might be worth experimenting with.


----------



## anotherwhiteline (4 mo ago)

Thanks, John. And cheers for the advice.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

looking at his other brushes, and it is in Scotland, I'm thinking that he used whatever suits the project at hand. Off-camera, he probably has buckets of brushes from every source available. The very quick clip of the ones hanging on the wall appear to be general natural hair paint brushes that were cut to size on a woodworking band saw. Onother short clip was the cheap foam brushes he also uses. So don't focus on what he is using - go to your local paint stores (that sell paint), art and hobby stores, etc. and buy yourself several "tools" that "you" like. Just get out there and explore your surroundings to see what suits your style.
Also - we would like to see some of your work, what you have made and are working on now.


----------

